# Cobra MAF and Walbro Fuel Pump



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Where can I get these? I am wanting the Walbro Low Pressure Fuel Pump and the Cobra MAF for the hotshot kit. I am finally starting to piece together my turbo project, YAY! I think the fuel pump is around $100 if I'm not mistaken, but what about the MAF? BTW I have a B13 GA16DE.

Edit: Is this the low pressure one: http://store.mauromotorsports.com/walbrofuelpump.html


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Where can I get these? I am wanting the Walbro Low Pressure Fuel Pump and the Cobra MAF for the hotshot kit. I am finally starting to piece together my turbo project, YAY! I think the fuel pump is around $100 if I'm not mistaken, but what about the MAF? BTW I have a B13 GA16DE.
> 
> Edit: Is this the low pressure one: http://store.mauromotorsports.com/walbrofuelpump.html


im pretty sure thats the fuel pump and jwt has the cobra MAF


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Just out curiosity, has JWT started to reprogram the B13 GA16DE ECU? Or are they still requiring you to source a B13 SR20DE ECU to modify?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dundee said:


> Just out curiosity, has JWT started to reprogram the B13 GA16DE ECU? Or are they still requiring you to source a B13 SR20DE ECU to modify?


why dont you give them a call, its the best way to find out.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Where can I get these? I am wanting the Walbro Low Pressure Fuel Pump and the Cobra MAF for the hotshot kit. I am finally starting to piece together my turbo project, YAY! I think the fuel pump is around $100 if I'm not mistaken, but what about the MAF? BTW I have a B13 GA16DE.
> 
> Edit: Is this the low pressure one: http://store.mauromotorsports.com/walbrofuelpump.html


If you buy a new Cobra MAF JWT or Mossy is the way to go. But honestly they are sold used quite often both here and at SR20forum.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'm selling a cobra maf.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

For how much? And what condition is it in?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

This is the place I got my walbro from, good price and it was shipped quick.
http://www.autoperformanceengineering.com/


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

aminidab said:


> This is the place I got my walbro from, good price and it was shipped quick.
> http://www.autoperformanceengineering.com/


Hmm, is our pump an internal or external? I don't see it in either category.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Hmm, is our pump an internal or external? I don't see it in either category.


The pump is internal, but I didn't see the right one on that list. The correct low pressure 255 is GSS317.


----------

